
Rover acquires DogVacay in all-stock deal - tedmiston
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/29/rover-dogvacay-merge/
======
tedmiston
Interesting in that it's written like an acquihire with no price published but
they say investors are "extremely happy".

> Further terms of the deal were not disclosed, but “all of our investors are
> extremely happy with their return,” claimed DogVacay founder Aaron
> Hirschhorn.

